

Microsoft Confirms Internet Explorer to Be Rebranded, “Browser One” - jordanjustice
http://deadbeef.wtf/browsers/2015/02/04/Browser-One.html

======
SlipperySlope
Hmmmm.

What will they brand the next version? "Browser Two"?

